# Qu'est-ce que vous foutiez à la gare



## polisny

Hi, 

I am watching the Diva, a film released in 1981. 

The context of my question about the word "foutiez" is three police officers in their police station discussing the recent murder of a French prostitute. The police sargent is talking to two undercover cops about the victim and the sargent seems upset with them. 

[...] 
Subordinate: excusez-moi monsieur divisionnaire, je sais que vous doutez...

Police sargent: Je ne doute rien; vous n'avez jamais produit un seul témoin valable!. Sont toujours mort. 

Subordinate (hands the sargent some photos of the dead prostitute) 

Sargent (looks at them): pour la, qu'est-ce que vous FOUTIEZ a la gare au moment du meurt? (turns his attention to the policewoman who up until this moment has only been watching the two talk and asks rhetorically) Vous preniez le train? 
-------

What I don't understand is if "foutiez" is from the verb Faire why the police sargent is not saying, *fissiez *for the imperfect subjunctive. If it is any kind of present tense, I don't understand why it would be in the present since the context is about the moment of the death at the train station. Is "foutiez" maybe some way of insisting with phonetics on irony or the like? 

Even the translation of the script, which can be found by googling "Diva Script" and opening the first page which is displayed as a search result. 

(Line 74 of that page, which is at *Script*-o-rama.com) translates it as "why were you at the railroad station?" (A simple past tense in English).

I hope the context helps, I described it as accurately as practically possible. I would have given a URL to the script but I have not yet posted more than 80 posts. Sorry.

Thank you very much for any help you might offer. 
Have a nice day, 
sincerely,
Justin


----------



## Languagethinkerlover

Je ne suis pas Francais mais maybe foutiez means 'foutre.' Who were you *fucking*...

 Just a thought.


----------



## TitTornade

polisny said:


> What I don't understand is if "foutiez" is from the verb Faire why the police sargent is not saying, *fissiez *for the imperfect subjunctive. If it is any kind of present tense, I don't understand why it would be in the present since the context is about the moment of the death at the train station. Is "foutiez" maybe some way of insisting with phonetics on irony or the like?


 
Hi Justin,
Welcome on the forum,
First, the imperfect subjunctive is not a common tense in French... Extremely seldom use in speaking and mainly used in "old" literature. So a policeman couldn't use it in this situation.
Actually, he uses the verb "foutre" that is a vulgar verb: here, it is a synonym of "faire".
"Foutiez" is the imperfect indicative form of "foutre".

"why were you at the railroad station?"  is a good translation. By the way, imperfect is also a simple past tense 

"Foutre" can also mean "to fuck", but not in this situation.

I hope it helps.
TitTornade.


----------



## polisny

Yes, thank you sir, that did help. Yes, I know the imperfect is hard to translate and used differently than it is in English. But I would have been confused if it were the verb "to do."

Thank you for your help. Would you happen to know the difference between the two? Foutre is very vulgar sometimes, and of course we are familiar with some of its phrasal usages in French, but if it is used as a synonym of faire, is it merely more restricted to spoken French? 

Thank you again  
Justin.



Languagethinkerlover said:


> Je ne suis pas Francais mais maybe foutiez means 'foutre.' Who were you *fucking*...
> 
> Just a thought.




Thanks for your help, yes I am familiar with the verb but did not at all know it could be used as a synonym to "faire" since I have only heard it in very vulgar phrases. 

All the best.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Whatever its meaning, the verb foutre is vulgar.
When meaning faire it is more polite to use the verb ficher.

Qu'est-ce que vous foutiez : vulgar (Sargent's exasperation)
Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez/fichiez : polite


----------



## polisny

Lacuzon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Whatever its meaning, the verb foutre is vulgar.
> When meaning faire it is more polite to use the verb ficher.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous foutiez : vulgar (Sargent's exasperation)
> Qu'est-ce que vous faisiez/fichiez : polite




Merci bien. Oui, je ne jamais entendu foutre utilisé sauf dans les expression rude.


----------



## Cymralle

En fait, je trouve que la langue a évolué et qu'on emploie facilement de nos jours des mots d'argot ou d'origine "vulgaire". Or cet usage devient alors moins choquant à entendre en Français.

On entend très facilement "_oh, je m'en *fous* un peu tu sais..._" ou "_ben... mais... mais qu'est-ce que tu *fous* _?" etc. sans que ça soit connoté terriblement vulgaire ou choquant. Je peux dire "_oh je m'en *fous*, ça ira..._" avec un ton très doux et gentil à un vendeur/un flic/un professeur/un médecin etc. sans que ça les choque ou qu'ils prennent ça mal, ou encore qu'ils me rangent dans la boîte "s'exprime vulgairement". 

De même un ami peut me demander gentiment : "_mais, qu'est-ce que tu *fous* _?" alors que je serais en train de faire un truc curieux/étrange, sans que ça soit choquant. L'effet me semble très différent de "_what the fuck are you doing _?" Honnêtement les deux ne sont pas équivalents pour moi :s

Ma grand-mère en aurait pensé autrement, mes parents ça les choque déjà moins, et ainsi de suite. Je trouve qu'on dit très facilement "foutre", "bordel" et tout un tas de mots censés être vulgaires ou argotiques, mais avec un effet moins choquant qu'avant. Ce qui est généralement le cas à force d'usage. On "use" les mots (pas mal d'anciens mots d'argots ou vulgaires en Latin, ont finalement donné naissance aux mots courants d'aujourd'hui).

Mes amis anglophones ont mon âge et sont beaucoup moins "vulgaires" dans leur langue que mes amis Français, sans que ça connote une différence de niveau d'expression. C'est juste l'usage.

Bien sûr, dans les cadres administratifs (procès etc.), universitaires etc. (où l'usage de la langue est différent), tu ne trouveras pas tous ces mots argotiques ou vulgaires du quotidien. Mais c'est pas choquant du tout de les entendre dans la vie de tous les jours, que ce soit avec les flics (là encore par exemple, flic n'est plus aussi péjoratif qu'avant) ou ailleurs.


----------



## Kecha

TitTornade said:


> "why were you at the railroad station?"  is a good translation.


Isn't "What the fuck were you doing at the railraod station ?" better to reflect the vulgarity of "foutre"?


----------



## franc 91

or - What the hell were you up to when you were on duty down at the railway station? (why didn't you notice anything?) Did you think you were there to get on a train? (meant ironically)


----------



## Paname

Je suis d'accord avec Cymralle pour l'usage de "foutre" dans la vie de tous les jours. On l'utilise souvent entre amis.
En revanche, je ne m'amuserais pas à dire "_oh je m'en *fous*, ça ira..._" à un flic ni même à un médecin. Et un élève qui se permettrait de sortir ça à un prof se prendrait au moins une réflexion, même s'il parle sur un ton extrêmement doux.
Ce terme n'est plus vraiment vulgaire mais reste tout de même familier.

Pour ce qui est de la traduction, j'aurais instinctivement traduit par "What the fuck", il me semblait que, tout comme "foutre", ce type d'expressions se rencontrait maintenant relativement souvent (aux US tout du moins ?). Ou peut être "What the hell" mais cela me semble plus (trop ?) soft. Cependant, je ne connais pas assez les nuances de la langue anglaise pour vraiment avoir un avis...


----------



## TitTornade

Hi,
I agree with Cymralle , "foutre" is not always vulgar. I was thinking about the same sentences that are familiar but not very vulgar.
Anyway, the intonation or the context could make a "Je m'en fous" or a "Qu'est-ce que tu fous ?" quite vulgar. I think the non-native / beginners must be careful in using this verb.

Besides : "foutre" can also mean "mettre". E.g. "Où est-ce que j'ai encore foutu mes clés ?"  
There also are several meanings to the past participle "foutu" : broken, able, lost...
They are more or less vulgar and, in general, it is possible to use the more polite "fichu" instead of "foutu". 
By the way, the infinitive of "ficher" is also "fiche"...


----------



## wistou

Kecha said:


> Isn't "What the fuck were you doing at the railraod station ?" better to reflect the vulgarity of "foutre"?



Or "What the hell were you doing..."   if you want to insist (and I agree it is a good idea) without being too colloquial..


----------



## vsop44

Quand je grandissais dans les années 50  , on utilisait foutre ou glander  quand on ne savait pas quoi faire  , ce n'était pas vulgaire . je les traduirais par  fart around   dans ce cas ci .
Verb phrase 
4. fart around, to spend time foolishly or aimlessly


----------



## Aoyama

To go back to grammar, *fissiez* fits nowhere here.
As Lacuzon said (#5)


> Qu'est-ce que vous *foutiez* : vulgar (Sargent's exasperation)
> Qu'est-ce que vous *faisiez*/*fichiez* : polite


it should either be one of these three, in vulgar to polite order (foutiez, fichiez, faisiez), fichiez being mildly vulgar (not quite "polite").
You may add "branliez" to "foutiez", this one also vulgar but somewhat ... precious.


----------



## Cymralle

En fait je disais ça parce que justement avec le médecin j'ai déjà eu des échanges du type :
"ça vous dérange si je fais passer cette dame juste avant vous ?"
"Oh non non peu importe, je m'en fous, je suis pas pressée"
Sans que personne n'ait de réaction ou soit choqué.

De même, quand j'étais étudiante, j'ai plusieurs fois parlé avec mes professeurs en mettant un ou deux "fout/fous" quelque part et ça n'a choqué personne.

Je suis d'accord cependant : le ton joue énormément. "Je m'en fous !!" énervé c'est pas pareil qu'un petit "oh bof, non, je m'en fous..." tout doux 

Simplement j'entends facilement par exemple ma mère utiliser "fout/fous" sans être énervée dans un contexte de la vie de tous les jours, tandis que si elle était anglaise, je ne pense pas qu'elle emploierait autant "fuck" ni dans le même contexte.


----------



## franc 91

à mon sens le sergent de police emploi ce terme pour indiquer son mécontement et aussi qu'ils n'ont pas été à la hauteur de ce qu'il attendait d'eux - vous n'aviez rien fait ni vu, mais pouquoi?


----------



## TitTornade

franc 91 said:


> à mon sens le sergent de police emploi ce terme pour indiquer son mécontement et aussi qu'ils n'ont pas été à la hauteur de ce qu'il attendait d'eux - vous n'aviez rien fait ni vu, mais pouquoi?


 
Non pas son mécontentement... plutôt son énervement ou sa lassitude face à des réponses vagues...


----------



## franc 91

oui si vous voulez


----------



## Cymralle

Je comprends la traduction par "why etc".

"_Qu'est-ce que vous foutiez à la gare..._" sous-entendu "_alors que vous auriez dû être ailleurs_." Je pense que le mot familier "foutiez" est employé pour plusieurs choses, à la fois l'exaspération comme ça a été dit mais aussi pour renforcer l'idée de surprise/incompréhension/étonnement. D'où le "pourquoi la gare ??" alors que ça semblait évident qu'ils auraient dû être ailleurs.

C'est comme quand on tombe sur quelqu'un d'inattendu et qu'on fait "what the hell are you doing here ?!" pour dire "why are you here ?!"/"how is it you're here ?!" On ne lui demande pas vraiment ce qu'il "fait" mais plutôt comment ça se fait qu'il est là.

Quand on remplace un mot de tous les jours par son équivalent un peu plus vulgaire ou commun, parfois c'est aussi pour renforcer son sens (dans un contexte en général négatif) :

-"_Mais qu'est-ce que tu *fais *? On y va là !"_ >> Contexte : on est pressés, on doit partir, on attend une dernière personne qui n'est pas prête. On se demande ce qu'elle fait, mais on ne sous-entend rien quant à ce qu'elle fait.
- "_Mais qu'est-ce que tu *branles,* bordel ?! On y va là _!" >> Contexte : identique. Sauf qu'ici on juge directement négatif/inutile ce que fait la personne et on le marque par le choix d'un mot vulgaire. On marque aussi notre énervement, on renforce le mot pour bien montrer qu'on est énervé/que ça nous gène/que ce que fait la personne nous parait idiot etc.



TitTornade said:


> They are more or less vulgar and, in general, it is possible to use the more polite "fichu" instead of "foutu".



Au cas où, je ne sais pas par chez vous mais autour de moi l'usage de "ficher/fichu etc." se perd pas mal. C'est même un peu vieillot. Ma mère va dire que son stylo est "fichu", ça ne me choquera pas, mais si une amie qui a la vingtaine me dit la même chose, ça va forcément me faire sourire. Pareil pour "_qu'est-ce que tu fiches ?_" Je ne l'emploie jamais.

Je crois que les dernières expressions où je l'emploie sont "_je m'en fiche_" (et encore, je dis aussi bien "moque" et "fous" à la place) et "_c'est fichu_", comme si c'était des expressions figées. Encore que je dis plus souvent "c'est foutu" (je précise que je ne suis pas connotée comme "vulgaire" par mon entourage). ça ne me choque pas de le lire ici, mais dans l'usage... je ne l'entends vraiment plus beaucoup.


----------



## TitTornade

Cymralle said:


> -"_Mais qu'est-ce que tu *fais *? On y va là !"_
> - "_Mais qu'est-ce que tu *branles,* bordel ?! On y va là _!"


 
Je n'ai pas les mêmes contextes : je dirais la première à un enfant de mon entourage ou à quelqu'un avec qui je n'emploierais pas spontanément "fous" ou "branles". Je dirais la seconde à un pote (avec "branles" ou "fous")   Dans les deux cas, je serai tout aussi exaspéré 

Sinon, pour le verbe "fiche" et dérivés, c'est sans doute vrai qu'ils sont moins utilisés... Mais je dois les employer parfois en classe


----------



## djmc

A BE expression which is vulgar but not as vulgar as "What the fuck were you doing . . .", would be something like "What were you buggaring around at at the station".


----------



## Cymralle

TitTornade said:


> Je n'ai pas les mêmes contextes : je dirais la première à un enfant de mon entourage ou à quelqu'un avec qui je n'emploierais pas spontanément "fous" ou "branles". Je dirais la seconde à un pote (avec "branles" ou "fous")   Dans les deux cas, je serai tout aussi exaspéré
> 
> Sinon, pour le verbe "fiche" et dérivés, c'est sans doute vrai qu'ils sont moins utilisés... Mais je dois les employer parfois en classe



Oui tout dépend vraiment du  ton et du contexte  ! De même que je vois que tu parles de "classe" et je repense à toute à l'heure quand tu as dit "élève/professeur", je vois que tu pensais plus adulte/enfant (ou adulte/très jeune) tandis que je pensais plus pour ma part à un contexte étudiant/professeur (université plutôt), c'est là où je disais "fous" par-ci par-là sans que ça choque mes professeurs.

Décidément, c'est subtil cet usage de "foutre" : à toutes les sauces oui, mais pas n'importe comment ^^


----------



## TitTornade

Cymralle said:


> Oui tout dépend vraiment du ton et du contexte  ! De même que je vois que tu parles de "classe" et je repense à toute à l'heure quand tu as dit "élève/professeur", je vois que tu pensais plus adulte/enfant (ou adulte/très jeune) tandis que je pensais plus pour ma part à un contexte étudiant/professeur (université plutôt), c'est là où je disais "fous" par-ci par-là sans que ça choque mes professeurs.
> 
> Décidément, c'est subtil cet usage de "foutre" : à toutes les sauces oui, mais pas n'importe comment ^^


 
Non, non, mes élèves sont tous majeurs et vaccinés 
Mais je ne te cache pas que si l'un d'entre eux emploie le verbe "foutre" dans une conversation avec moi, il y aura sans doute des situations où ça passera très mal (je n'ai pas dit : ça *se* passera très mal ) et d'autres où ça ne me choquera pas... Subtilité qui n'est pas toujours évidente pour les débutants en français...


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est sûrement une question de génération. Foutre ne fait pas partie de mon vocabulaire courant et je ne me serais pas risqué à l'employer avec mes instituteurs.


----------



## Cymralle

C'est sûr que s'il dit "allez vous faire foutre" ou "moi ce cours, j'm'en fous", ça ne sera pas pareil que "alors patati patata mes recherches patati et bon alors à la bibliothèque ils n'avaient plus le deuxième mais c'est pas grave, je m'en fous je l'ai à la maison, donc je vais pouvoir patati etc."

Plus du tout le même ton, contexte etc... beaucoup de subtilités qui se font à l'usage. Pour les étrangers ça ne doit pas être facile, essayez du coup d'éviter de l'employer avant de repérer des usages qui passeront.


----------



## Paname

> Oui tout dépend vraiment du  ton et du contexte  ! De même que je vois que tu  parles de "classe" et je repense à toute à l'heure quand tu as dit  "élève/professeur", je vois que tu pensais plus adulte/enfant (ou  adulte/très jeune) tandis que je pensais plus pour ma part à un contexte  étudiant/professeur (université plutôt), c'est là où je disais "fous"  par-ci par-là sans que ça choque mes professeurs.


De mon point de vue, comme je le disais tout à l'heure, il est impensable qu'un élève le dise à l'un de ses enseignants.
Pour ce qui est des échanges entre étudiants et professeurs d'université, chargés de TD/TP ou même intervenants, je ne trouve pas non plus que le mot soit approprié. Il est peut être arrivé que le mot échappe une fois ou deux à des étudiants mais de façon vraiment exceptionnelle. Et pourtant, j'en ai des années de fac derrière moi... Il est certain que des chercheurs que je connais le prendraient réellement comme un gros manque de respect.




> C'est sûrement une question de génération. Foutre ne fait pas partie  de mon vocabulaire courant et je ne me serais pas risqué à l'employer  avec mes instituteurs.


J'avoue l'utiliser avec mes amis mais pratiquement jamais en dehors de ce cercle. Après réflexion, je ne l'utilise même pas avec mes parents ni aucun membre de ma famille hormis mes cousins/cousines de mon âge. Et pourtant, j'ai le même âge que Cymralle.
C'est peut-être plus une question de région ? 
NB : Je ne suis pas de Paris même mais de banlieue, et pas du tout d'origine bourgeoise...



> C'est sûr que s'il dit "allez vous faire foutre" ou "moi ce cours,  j'm'en fous", ça ne sera pas pareil que "alors patati patata mes  recherches patati et bon alors à la bibliothèque ils n'avaient plus le  deuxième mais c'est pas grave, je m'en fous je l'ai à la maison, donc je  vais pouvoir patati etc."


Même dans ce cas là je ne l'aurais jamais utilisé en m'adressant à n'importe qui d'autre qu'un étudiant. Il en allait de même pour tous.


----------



## Aoyama

Et puis aussi, la vraie bonne tournure reste :
*qu'est-ce vous foutiez à la gare, hein ?*


----------



## Paname

Ou encore
*Mais qu'est-ce que vous foutiez à la gare, bordel ?
*


----------



## Aoyama

J'allais le dire ... On peut même enrichir après _bordel_, mais on en restera là ...


----------



## polisny

Cymralle said:


> En fait, je trouve que la langue a évolué et qu'on emploie facilement de nos jours des mots d'argot ou d'origine "vulgaire". Or cet usage devient alors moins choquant à entendre en Français.
> 
> On entend très facilement "_oh, je m'en *fous* un peu tu sais..._" ou "_ben... mais... mais qu'est-ce que tu *fous* _?" etc. sans que ça soit connoté terriblement vulgaire ou choquant. Je peux dire "_oh je m'en *fous*, ça ira..._" avec un ton très doux et gentil à un vendeur/un flic/un professeur/un médecin etc. sans que ça les choque ou qu'ils prennent ça mal, ou encore qu'ils me rangent dans la boîte "s'exprime vulgairement".
> 
> De même un ami peut me demander gentiment : "_mais, qu'est-ce que tu *fous* _?" alors que je serais en train de faire un truc curieux/étrange, sans que ça soit choquant. L'effet me semble très différent de "_what the fuck are you doing _?" Honnêtement les deux ne sont pas équivalents pour moi :s
> 
> Ma grand-mère en aurait pensé autrement, mes parents ça les choque déjà moins, et ainsi de suite. Je trouve qu'on dit très facilement "foutre", "bordel" et tout un tas de mots censés être vulgaires ou argotiques, mais avec un effet moins choquant qu'avant. Ce qui est généralement le cas à force d'usage. On "use" les mots (pas mal d'anciens mots d'argots ou vulgaires en Latin, ont finalement donné naissance aux mots courants d'aujourd'hui).
> 
> Mes amis anglophones ont mon âge et sont beaucoup moins "vulgaires" dans leur langue que mes amis Français, sans que ça connote une différence de niveau d'expression. C'est juste l'usage.
> 
> Bien sûr, dans les cadres administratifs (procès etc.), universitaires etc. (où l'usage de la langue est différent), tu ne trouveras pas tous ces mots argotiques ou vulgaires du quotidien. Mais c'est pas choquant du tout de les entendre dans la vie de tous les jours, que ce soit avec les flics (là encore par exemple, flic n'est plus aussi péjoratif qu'avant) ou ailleurs.




Oui, je suis d'accord avec l'expression "je m'en fous" mais portant, c'est sûrement pas dans toutes les contextes et quand-même, je trouve que les gens l'utilisent à l'orale parce-que la langue français est déjà un plus plus ouvert aux expressions vulgaires que, par exemple, l'anglais. C'est peut-être le culture d'aujourd'hui. Si je dis a mes élèves "on s'en fous" c'est un peux "fort" comme expression de professeur mais avec les amis par fois il faut dire in lieu de quelque chose comme: "ça me dérange pas."



Kecha said:


> Isn't "What the fuck were you doing at the railraod station ?" better to reflect the vulgarity of "foutre"?




Nah, je ne crois pas parce-que "what the FUCK were you doing at the station" is really about as serious as a person could get. It would be more like, what do you think you were doing at the station or maybe what the HELL were you doing at the station? Fuck wouldn't be carried over almost certainly.



TitTornade said:


> Hi,
> I agree with Cymralle , "foutre" is not always vulgar. I was thinking about the same sentences that are familiar but not very vulgar.
> Anyway, the intonation or the context could make a "Je m'en fous" or a "Qu'est-ce que tu fous ?" quite vulgar. I think the non-native / beginners must be careful in using this verb.
> 
> Besides : "foutre" can also mean "mettre". E.g. "Où est-ce que j'ai encore foutu mes clés ?"
> There also are several meanings to the past participle "foutu" : broken, able, lost...
> They are more or less vulgar and, in general, it is possible to use the more polite "fichu" instead of "foutu".
> By the way, the infinitive of "ficher" is also "fiche"...




Good job! Lots of nuances there, I like seeing a person with a real command of their langauge. Keep up the awesome work!  Thanks again.


----------



## Cymralle

polisny said:


> quand-même, je trouve que les gens l'utilisent à l'orale parce-que la langue français est déjà un plus plus ouvert aux expressions vulgaires que, par exemple, l'anglais.



Oui, c'est exactement ce que je dis dans le message que tu cites, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi : le rapport aux mots vulgaires/argotiques me semble différent d'une langue à l'autre. C'est bien pour ça que je ne pense pas qu'on doive toujours traduire un "fout/fous" etc Français par un "fuck" et autre une fois en Anglais, mais qu'il faut d'abord regarder le contexte


----------

